# Abrasives



## calispook (Apr 29, 2009)

Is there anyone out there who uses flap discs or cut off wheels on a regular basis?


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 29, 2009)

I do. I like them both. The flapper will put a mirror shine on just about anything. Using the for a grinder wheel, they don't do as well as a grinder disk. It all depends on what you are going to use them for. They both have there place.
 Cut off wheels, I buy them by the pound...lol


Travis


----------

